
Show HN: Beginner's guide to C# – Build a simple RPG - scottlilly
This is something I wanted to create for several months, and I recently finished it.<p>It introduces beginning programmers to C# by showing them how to build a very simple RPG (no graphics, very few features, etc.)<p>I know it won&#x27;t appeal to 99.999% of HN readers, but it&#x27;s something I&#x27;m proud of, and wanted to show off.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;scottlilly.com&#x2F;learn-c-by-building-a-simple-rpg-index
======
readme
Excellent of you to share your work with people in a way they can learn while
doing a project. Most introductory programming books do not approach it this
way.

~~~
scottlilly
Thank you. When looking through forums, I always saw, "I want to write a game,
but I don't know how to program" posts. So I figured this might be more an
interesting way to introduce someone to the basics.

------
cybdestroyer
I would be interested in seeing a Part 2 of this tutorial introducing graphics
for the RPG game. Do you have any plans to extend this tutorial?

~~~
scottlilly
I'll probably have a Part 2 (and maybe more). First, I want to see what
direction people are interested in taking it; web-based version, add graphics,
more game features, deeper coding skills, etc.

Plus, it took a lot of time to write. So I can use a little break. :)

------
_random_
You can find direct VS download links here:

[http://downloadvisualstudio.com](http://downloadvisualstudio.com)

